# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Αναζήτηση - κατασκευή πομπού ΑΜ

## yet!

Γεα σας παιδια... Χαιρομαι που διαβαζω εσας που ασχολειστε με τα ΑΜ... Εγω ειμαι παλιος ερασιτεχνης απο την Αθηνα των 70 και εδω και λιγες ημερες ξυπνησε μεσα μου αυτο το κατι *μερακι* για τον Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμο!! Προσπαθησα να φτειαξω εναν Πομπο ΑΜ με Ελ34 και 2χ 807 αλλα εδω που μενω δεν βρισκω τα υλικα που χρειζομαι.. Λυχνιες,μετασχηματιστη  και σασι βρηκα.. Το πηνιο Ταλαντωσης το εφτειαξα μονος μου.Αλλα τα υπολοιπα....;   :Shocked:  Εδω δεν υπαρχει ο ΠΟΠ 22 και ο Βασιλης απο το Μοναστηρακι..  :Embarassed:   Για αυτο ψαχνω να βρω καποιον ετοιμο πομπο,δεν Χρειαζεται να δουλευει αλλα να ειναι Κομπλε..Μετα εγω τον συμαζευω εαν χρειαζεται.. Ξερω οτι ισως εδω δεν ειναι ο καταληλος Χωρος για τη ερωτηση μου αλλα εβαλα αγγελια σε αλλο μερος του Φορουμ αλλα δεν πηρα καμια απαντηση.. Εαν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει και εχει κατι τετοιο για πουλημα ας μου στειλει Μυνημα, webmaster@filipidis.de και τα υπολοιπα τα κανονιζετε με συγκενικο μου προσωπο στην Αθηνα.. Θα σας ειμαι υποχρεος.. Και θα μου δωσετε μεγαλη Χαρα..Σας ευχομαι καλες κατασκευες... Χαιρετισμους Χρηστος ο YET! http://www.filipidis.de/

----------


## MAKHS

Καλημερα φιλε μου ειμαι ο Μακης απο Αθηνα.Πλεον μεγαλωσα με την RF οπως λεω και πραγματι ενα μηχανημα με λυχνιες το χρειαζομαστε για να θυμωμαστε τις ρομαντικες στιγμες της ζωης μας.Επειδη προφανως ειναι δυσκολο να σου ερθει ετοιμο πακετο εκει εαν θελεις πες τι υλικα θελεις να τα ψαξω στην αγορα η απο φιλους και να σου τα στειλω.Η εαν δεν εχεις σχεδιο πες μου τι υλικα εχεις και εγω θα σου στειλω τα υπολοιπα.Να περνας καλα.

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητε μου φιλε Μακη ευχαριστω για την προσφορα και βοηθεια σου.. Θελω να φτειξω εναν Πομπο 100 Βαττ στα μεσαια με οδηγηση 6λ6 και Εξοδο 2χ807.. Το σχεδιο ειναι απο το εργαστηρι του 711 και ειναι εδω: http://membres.lycos.fr/neazoi/page/...Hlia/am100.jpg
Μεχρι τωρα εχω το σασι, τις Λυχνιες, τον Μετασχηματιστη Τροφοδοσιας , τους  Ηλεκτρολυτικους Τροφοδοσιας,τις Βασεις Λυχνιων, τον Μεταβλητο Πυκνωτη ταλαντωσης και το Πηνιο Ταλαντωσης το εφτειαξα μονος μου.. Αυτα που μου λειπουν ειναι οι αντιστασεις και οι πυκνωτες καθως οι μεταβλητοι εξοδου (ξερω ειναι δυσκολα να βρεθουν και ειναι ακριβοι για αυτο μπορει προσωρινα να μην τα βαλλω καθολου..)τα καπελακια ανοδου για 807 ,ο Διαμορφωτης(αλλα μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω εναν Απλο μετασχηματιστη 220//12 Βολτ) και το βασικοτερο τα Πηνια RFC 2,5 mH.Εαν ξερεις καποιο Μαγαζι στην Αθηνα που μπορουμε να βρουμε κατι γραψε μου και θα το αναλαβει η μητερα μου που μενει στο Παγρατι.. Εαν δεν τα βρω εκει ολα τοτε σου λεω και με βοηθας εσυ.. Και ερχεται η Μητερα μου τα παιρνει και στα πληρωνει κατευθειαν.. Δεν θελω να σε κουρασω πολυ..οσο για αυτο που εγραψες οτι ειναι δυσκολο να στειλει καποιος κατι εδω, δεν υπαρχει προβλημα γιατι ερχεται και το παιρνει η Μητερα μου απο Αθηνα και μετα μου το στελνει αργοτερα στην Γερμανια με καποιο φιλικο προσωπο.. Λοιπον NO PROBLEM!!!   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## MAKHS

Φιλε μου το ιδιο σχεδιο το εχω φτιαξει και δουλευει τελεια...Τα υλικα τα εχει σιγουρα ο ΡΟΡ 22 στο μοναστηρακι...Αυτα τα θεματα με τα υλικα τα χειριζεται ο Κωστας και ειναι εκει μονο τις εργασιμες ημερες..Τηλ 210-3219426 η 210-3219882.Για μεταβλητους δεν θελεις μεγαλους.Εως και 250 pf σου κανουν και με πηνειο 60 σπειρες εχει καλα αποτελεσματα στο συντονισμο.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα μπορείς να τα βρεις και στο Radio741 www.radio741.gr

----------


## yet!

> Τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα μπορείς να τα βρεις και στο Radio741 www.radio741.gr



Ευχαριστω πολυ τον Picburner και ολους σας για τηνΒοηθεια σας . Τα υλικα που χρειαζομουν τα βρηκα ολα στον Ραδιο 741.. Σε καλες τιμες και αψογο Σερβις.. Ο ΠΟΠ 22 δεν ειχε σχεδον τιποτα απο οτι ζητουσα , ο δε Βασιλης απο το Μοναστηρακι δεν ζει πια..Καλες κατασκευες παιδια, και Χαιρετισμους στην Πατριδα.. Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## radioamateur

Σήμερα είδα εξώ από το παλιό μαγαζί του Βασίλη επί της Ερμού, μια επιγραφή που έλεγε ότι μεταφέρθηκε στην περιοχή του  Κολωνού.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Σήμερα είδα εξώ από το παλιό μαγαζί του Βασίλη επί της Ερμού, μια επιγραφή που έλεγε ότι μεταφέρθηκε στην περιοχή του  Κολωνού.



Κάτι άλλο θα είδες...
Το μαγαζί του Βασίλη δεν ήταν στην Ερμού και ο ίδιος δεν είναι πια μαζί μας εδώ και χρόνια...

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Αν ησουν παλιος ερασιτεχνης παρε με ενα τηλ.να σε ξαναβαλω στο .......κλιμα
μετα τις συνομιλιες πινουμε καφεδακι και ισως βρεις και κανεναν φιλο σου μιας
και εχουμε οοοοοολες τις ηλικιες  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  (Βγαινω 38 χρονια σαν ΤΗ ,οπως οι λυχνιες 
και υπαρχουν και παλαοτεροι)
210 9880010

----------


## jimnaf

http://www.freewebs.com/antreas555/index.htm

*CallSign:* SV1KLB
*Ονομ/νο - Επωνυμία:*  ΜΥΡΩΝΙΤΣΕΓΚΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ
*Οδός:*  2ας ΜΕΡΑΡΧΙΑΣ 25
*Πόλη:*  18535 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ

----------


## SRF

> Κάτι άλλο θα είδες...
> Το μαγαζί του Βασίλη δεν ήταν στην Ερμού και ο ίδιος δεν είναι πια μαζί μας εδώ και χρόνια...



Στην Ερμού είχε πάει τελικά και ανοίξει μαγαζί ο Βασίλης μετά τον "διωγμό" από την Άστιγγος 3!  Μετά θάνατον το κρατούσε... τσάτρα - πάτρα... ο αδελφός του! Μάλλον σε αυτό θα αναφέρεται, γιατί και εγώ έμαθα ότι το έκλεισε και αυτός και το πήγε κάπου αλλού πιά!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Στην Ερμού είχε πάει τελικά και ανοίξει μαγαζί ο Βασίλης μετά τον "διωγμό" από την Άστιγγος 3!  Μετά θάνατον το κρατούσε... τσάτρα - πάτρα... ο αδελφός του! Μάλλον σε αυτό θα αναφέρεται, γιατί και εγώ έμαθα ότι το έκλεισε και αυτός και το πήγε κάπου αλλού πιά!



Στην Ερμού που? Ομολογώ πως δεν το είχα δει ποτέ!
Μετά το γκρέμισμα της Άστιγγος τον είχα χάσει και μετά έμαθα τα δυσάρεστα...
Πρέπει να πάει και καμία δεκαετία από τότε...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Όντως  στην  Ερμού  χαμηλα  λειτουργούσε  ο  αδελφός  του  Βασίλη   χωρίς  βέβαια  τη  ποικιλία  που  είχε  ο  αείμνηστος   δεν  ξέρω  αν έφυγε  γιατί  έχω  καιρό  να  περάσω.

-Χρήστο  RADIO YET  θα  κάνεις  εκπομπή  εκεί  που  είσαι  αλήθεια  πως  είναι  εκεί  τα  μεσαία.

----------


## radioamateur

Στο Μοναστηράκι εντέλλει υπάρχουν εναλλακτικά καταστήματα ραδιοερασιτεχνικών εξαρτημάτων όπως παλιά ή πάπαλα;

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Μονο ο ¨παραγας¨εχει μεινει κι αυτος ειναι .....οπου σε βρει.
Υλικα παρολα αυτα υπαρχουν παρα πολλα και τα διακινουν καμια
δεκαρια ερασιτεχνες ανα την ελλαδα.Oλοι οι υπολοιποι ψωνιζουν απο
τα γνωστα μαγαζια η απο το διαδυκτιο.
Σημειωτεων δε οτι για μηχανηματα της ταξεως των 30-300w currier
υπαρχουν επισης ετοιμα απο διαφορους κατασκευαστες με μοσφετ
στην εξοδο,και για αυτο 6146-807 ΚΛΠ υπαρχουν μονο για συναισθηματικους λογους.

Eως και 4kw currier υπαρχει ερασιτεχνικη κατασκευη που παιζει τωρα με MOSFET
αν υπαρχουν τα βαλλαντια βεβαιως βεβαιως  :Smile:

----------


## radioamateur

> Μονο ο ¨παραγας¨εχει μεινει κι αυτος ειναι .....οπου σε βρει.
> Υλικα παρολα αυτα υπαρχουν παρα πολλα και τα διακινουν καμια
> δεκαρια ερασιτεχνες ανα την ελλαδα.Oλοι οι υπολοιποι ψωνιζουν απο
> τα γνωστα μαγαζια η απο το διαδυκτιο.
> Σημειωτεων δε οτι για μηχανηματα της ταξεως των 30-300w currier
> υπαρχουν επισης ετοιμα απο διαφορους κατασκευαστες με μοσφετ
> στην εξοδο,και για αυτο 6146-807 ΚΛΠ υπαρχουν μονο για συναισθηματικους λογους.
> 
> Eως και 4kw currier υπαρχει ερασιτεχνικη κατασκευη που παιζει τωρα με MOSFET
> αν υπαρχουν τα βαλλαντια βεβαιως βεβαιως



Συγνώμη ποιoς είναι ο παραγας;

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Oυπς λαθος  :Smile:  ΠΑΡΑΓΚΑΣ ηθελα να γραψω
ειναι στην πλατεια με τα παλια απλωμενα κατω,
στο κεντρο του μοναστηρακιου νικο τον λενε,
ενα μαγαζακι 4 τετραγωνικα με στρατιωτικο υλικο.

----------


## radioamateur

> Oυπς λαθος  ΠΑΡΑΓΚΑΣ ηθελα να γραψω
> ειναι στην πλατεια με τα παλια απλωμενα κατω,
> στο κεντρο του μοναστηρακιου νικο τον λενε,
> ενα μαγαζακι 4 τετραγωνικα με στρατιωτικο υλικο.



Αν εννοείς το μαγαζί που βρισκόταν  στην πλατεία Αβησσυνίας δεν υπάρχει πλέον.

----------


## p.gabr

> Oυπς λαθος  ΠΑΡΑΓΚΑΣ ηθελα να γραψω
> ειναι στην πλατεια με τα παλια απλωμενα κατω,
> στο κεντρο του μοναστηρακιου νικο τον λενε,
> ενα μαγαζακι 4 τετραγωνικα με στρατιωτικο υλικο.





Ο παραγκας ειναι εκει Δημητρη .. Δεν ξερω για ΤΩΡΑ αλλά προσφάτως υπήρχε

Το τι συνάντησα πρόπερσι εκεί, το έχω γράψει εδώ....
Ένα απίστευτο γεγονός

----------


## Antonis12

Ο παράγκας βγήκε στην σύνταξη μάλλον .Τώρα είναι άλλος εκεί με διαφορετικό εμπόρευμα.

----------


## radioamateur

> Στην Ερμού είχε πάει τελικά και ανοίξει μαγαζί ο Βασίλης μετά τον "διωγμό" από την Άστιγγος 3!  Μετά θάνατον το κρατούσε... τσάτρα - πάτρα... ο αδελφός του! Μάλλον σε αυτό θα αναφέρεται, γιατί και εγώ έμαθα ότι το έκλεισε και αυτός και το πήγε κάπου αλλού πιά!

----------


## luhe98922

Επεσα κατα τύχη στο θρεντ, οπότε ήρθα λίγο αργά, αλλα μισό λεπτό, έκλεισε εκείνος ο παππούς που ειχε ενα 2χ2 μαγαζάκι όλο λάμπες και (οδοντ)ιατρικά εργαλεία??? καλά κατάλαβα?

----------

